
Azure and AWS services compared – multicloud - shehackspurple
https://docs.microsoft.com/azure/architecture/aws-professional/services?WT.mc_id=None-HackerNews-tajanca
======
dlojudice
It's interesting to see Visual Studio, Xamarin and Office in the same basket
with Azure products. It seems everything is "cloud" now.

